# Glock Bore Dot



## bbglo (Dec 28, 2013)

Does anyone have any info on the significance of the presence or absence of the dot within the hex figure on the Glock bore?


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Hexagon? You mean, pentagon - Right! I've been told (repeatedly) that the pentagon is an Austrian proofmark; and has something to do with the type of barrel steel used. (Glock, GmbH has used several different proofmarks: e.g., a Prussian Eagle, the stamp, 'NPv'.) The dot indicates a slightly different type of steel over what Glock, GmbH once used in older Glock pistols. Presumable, the newer steel is harder. (I don't know?)


----------

